# Cannot post



## richoso1 (Jan 15, 2008)

0415 in Calif. and richos1 is in the house, but my post is not being accepted. Help!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 15, 2008)

This one made it thru....


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 15, 2008)

Who did you make mad


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 15, 2008)

Can you hear me now???


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was trying to reply to "We are hard core smokers" and it would not do a save. I thought it might be my mouse, but it worked on fine other sites. I found that if I held down the mouse button for a few seconds while clicking on Post Quick Reply, it would save. Oh well, I'm here and that's what counts.


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 15, 2008)

Had Problems With Time Outs....may Not Be Your Problem..but How Does Your Internet Service Work With Other Sites.. ??


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 15, 2008)

Try Cleaning Your Mouse..lots Of Gunk Can Built Up In There..or Get A New Mouse


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Internet service works fine, so does the mouse on other sites. I'm letting this thread go away.


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad Your Back To Working Here ..we Need Your Posts..mike


----------

